# Michael Vine Gypsy Horses



## Tandrea88 (23 May 2013)

Hello everybody!
I have recently restarted riding lessons after 2 years off having had to give up my Gypsy cob for financial reasons. I am now financially stable and am looking to get a horse next spring when I've had a few more lessons and got my confidence back. I love heavy horses and have been looking at Michael Vine in Kent as he has some amazing looking Ardennes. Has anyone ever bought from him? I can't seem to find any testimonials on the internet! Also, I read in an older thread to beware of Dutch/French imports - why is this? Any help will be super appreciated!!


----------



## s4sugar (27 May 2013)

We are not allowed to comment on dealers and any thread with derogatory comments quickly get removed so won't appear on search.

A good maxim is - if it sounds too good to be true or very cheap it is probably not a bargain.

Epona stars on facebook or google could be of help to you.

We are also not allowed to discuss rescues from abroad but often these were purchased from meat lines and unsuitable for the purposes they were sold for.


----------



## millikins (27 May 2013)

Don't know anything about the dealer but just wanted to comment that I went to a heavy horse show last weekend. There were several Ardennes and Belgians, including a pair of English bred Ardennes. They looked almost a different breed, lighter, active and smaller, presumably because they were bred to work and not become steaks!


----------

